# opinions about using male models vs female models for t-shirt photos?



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Intriguing question about t-shirt models*

So...what is thE view of using male models?? Do we (average internet t-shirt purchaser) want to see a super hot girl in a shirt... and does that make us buy the male counterpart??
N


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Intriguing question about t-shirt models*

Sorry hit send on accident....its late....
My best friend here at college is an aspiring model, and he is my workout partner, would it scare people (male buyers) off if they saw a ripped out guy wearing one of my shirts as one of the models on my site??
Or is it better to go with the everyday looking guy??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've used both male and female models because I didn't want to just show girls in t-shirts that are normally bought by guys. 

I thought about the "girls are nicer to look at" angle, but I think overall, you want people to see "themselves" in the garment. Most importantly though, the model is just there to showcase the design, so the model should always be the secondary thing people are looking at. The real focus should be the designs.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

That said we had a saying in a supermarket I worked in.... 

"It costs just as much too hire the ugly people as the cute..... which would you rather see?"

Sexist, mean etc etc but as said before I think it is more important people "visualize" themselves in the garment so depending on what you are selling he may be a better bet than an "average" person. People buy something to be "stylish" etc, not to look like joe average (usually)

I think the mix of male/female is a good idea.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Interesting thread, but I just wanna ask: if you had to choose between a girl and a guy, both are pretty and handsome, to model your t-shirts, who would you choose?

I personally would choose the girl as the t-shirts seems to look hotter on them. 

I mean, guys would probably take a second glance if they see a hot chick wearing a t-shirt, and girls would want to see other girls wear the t-shirts too so that they can visualize better.
So, if you choose a girl, you attack both ways.

But then, I could be wrong.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> so depending on what you are selling he may be a better bet than an "average" person. People buy something to be "stylish" etc, not to look like joe average (usually)


That's a very good point. People want to look "good" wearing your t-shirts, so having someone that looks good would be a smart move.



> if you had to choose between a girl and a guy, both are pretty and handsome, to model your t-shirts, who would you choose?


Well, I think everyone has that choice  It goes either way. Sometimes you want a guy and sometimes you want a girl.

Look at catalogs for t-shirts in places like gap.com, landsend.com, etc. They show guys wearing the clothing for men, because that's who is buying it 

It would look sort of cheesy and less classy if those sites used hot girls to model their t-shirts for guys.

Like many things, I think it depends on your market and who your target audience is.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

And of course who is buying? How many of your customers (online) are male v female?

If most of your customers are female and are buying for their partners then they probably would prefer to be looking at hot guys wishing that is what their partner would look like.....


----------



## Ilona (Mar 12, 2008)

hi! while we're on the subject, is better to use models or maybe some cg peeps or just put the pics of the shirt design or maybe actual photos of just the shirt(actual fabric and all) on the site? any opinions? thank you.


----------



## Ilona (Mar 12, 2008)

as to my previous post, this is assuming this will all cost you the same amount of money.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Ilona said:


> hi! while we're on the subject, is better to use models or maybe some cg peeps or just put the pics of the shirt design or maybe actual photos of just the shirt(actual fabric and all) on the site? any opinions? thank you.


Models and actual photos are best. Mockup images of the t-shirts would be next. You can find more opinions on this by searching through the forums for product photography


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

why not just use interesting looking people instead of "hot" ones? 

that is such a big gripe of mine, it just fuels this standardized notion of what is considered beautiful and what is not. its BS.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have to say that I as a female buy all of my husbands clothes hehe, he does not shop for anything and my opinion is for him I want to see what the clothes actually look like on a man. Same for me I want to know how it is going to fit for me so I want to see girl clothes on girls and boy clothes on boys. 

It doesnt really matter what the person looks like as long the clothing fits well. You also dont want to have the models look better than your clothing as you want that to be the main focus. I think as long as the clothing fits well, and I like it, then I will buy it. I dont want to see a boy in a shirt for a girl, so doesnt it make sense that a girl should not be in a shirt for a boy as you cant see the fit?


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am using random people off the street. My friend and I who is a photographer will walk op to a random person, group or couple (all within the 18-30 range) We then ask if they would like a free shirt. if they say yes then we tell them that we need them to pose for us wearing it. It really works out nicely, We get models and cheap advertisement. Think about it. the chances of them finding out website just went up. we are also using street crew in other cities. we send them a few shirts and they do the same thing we do where they live. we also give them a numbered business card. letting them know when the site is up that its good for 15% off their first purchase. We are also looking into trying something we have never seen before. having people send us sitings of our shirts, if they bought one or if they see someone else wearing one. its the whole get people involved thing. Look at myspace, It became huge simply by word of mouth, I know they don't make shirts but its basic marketing.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

This is a great idea. And you actually get to represent your clothing with real bodies and different kinds of people- that's awesome.


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

We also tried not to be picky. after all, we are selling to the average person, not just "hot" people.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

That is a really great idea Fractured01 I think that gives the regular person a better perspective of the clothing also.


----------



## PAWKarma (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm with Zagadka on this one. I'm really tired of steriotypical 'hot' people. From a customer's perspective, if I see a line with only so-called perfect models, I really think twice before buying for myself (and some of my friends) because I want to know how it would look on me. Basically, I go through the thought process of 'Yeah, it looks good on HER, but it might be too _____ on me.' I'm not saying we're cromagnum people or something, but I'm not exactly tall and my biggest issue with buying clothes is they're too long on me. Et cetera, et cetera.

If there are everyday-looking models, I buy based on design alone simply because the thought doesn't really occur to me right off the bat. I do think it depends on what you're selling and to who, though.

As far as girls-wearing-guys shirts and whatnot, I say guy wearing guy's clothes and girl wearing girl's clothes. If I see a girl wearing a guy's shirt, I just get confused and move on if shopping for a guy. Once I was purchasing a unisex shirt which showed just a girl wearing it, no male model. I loved the design (perfect for my mythology-obsessed male friend). I was on the verge of e-mailing the company to ask if I could get it printed on a guy's shirt, then my brain kicked in and I saw 'unisex' on the product info. I tend to order for myself regardless of whether it's guy or girl tees 'cause I know how clothes fit on me, but if I'm shopping for someone else I play it safe and buy clothing according to gender shown. Because, obviously, in the face of good design, reading comprehension goes out the window, lol. 

Just my perspective as a customer.  Pictures say a thousand words, first impressions and all that.


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

We like to think out of the box. And if I cant see myself in it I dont buy it. problem is the reason most can't picture themselves in it is because the model is not the average joe or jill off the street.


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

fractured, i think thats a fab idea.
Do you manage to get good shots of the Tees? Just as they aren't taken in a studio and i presume you don't take along time to do the photos because people don't wanna wait around.


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

The key is to find someone who looks like they are not in a rush. Groups work best, they are usually at or near their destination. Also find someone who is experienced in photography and knowledgeable in photoshop. With a knowledgeable photographer and photoshop their is no reason why they can't look like a professional shot. Just make sure you get the person to sign a simple modeling agreement and let them know the reason for the pics. If possible get their name and phone number. The last thing you want is for some money hungry person to file a lawsuit against you. 

Any other questions just ask.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok I have just talked to my daughter and it appears that her fiance and all of his friends love buying shirts from ammo magazine adds where it is the girl wearing the shirt, she says in fact all of the adds in these magazines have girls modeling the shirts. So it seems the opinions will differ depending on age hehe.

I guess I am just more practical hehe. I cant believe I just said that  So If you ask someone early 20's they might say girls work better for selling boy shirts. I am going to have to research this further though before I beleive it.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thomas, that's a great idea about finding people on the street. Not only for the nearly free modeling, but I'm sure that you get a great variety of backgrounds too.

Just to add an observation. Johnny Cupcakes uses Male models for most of his men's tees and female models for his ladie's tees.


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> Ok I have just talked to my daughter and it appears that her fiance and all of his friends love buying shirts from ammo magazine adds where it is the girl wearing the shirt, she says in fact all of the adds in these magazines have girls modeling the shirts. So it seems the opinions will differ depending on age hehe.
> 
> I guess I am just more practical hehe. I cant believe I just said that  So If you ask someone early 20's they might say girls work better for selling boy shirts. I am going to have to research this further though before I believe it.


You also have to take into fact that your daughters friends only fill a small portion of all the different groups out there. It also depends on what your selling and who your targeting. since I am targeting ages 18 to 35 and a variety of groups, i decided to go the route I did. If your target is people listening to country then you better have someone who looks the part. like I said if I can't see "myself" in it I won't bother buying it. But that is what works for me. You have to find your own niche and go with it. just a side note. this month I have had over 800 hits on my site and it isn't even done yet. I am not advertising except for the modeling thing and my myspace. I need to hurry and get it done.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

You cannot target your entire demographic no matter what you do. Models only enhance what it is that you are selling. Like rodney said earlier, the model and background should be secondary to the design. It only shows people that they could be wearing it.


----------



## nthapparell (Dec 19, 2007)

i think it depends on your market because if your selling shirts that are mostly for guys then it would help to have a male model because it give a better idea of how that shirt would look on a guy. having a female model works if your shirts are unisex or if your targeting both sexes. but usually i think your model should be the same sex as the majority of your buyers, that way when they are looking at your shirts, they'll have a relatively better idea of how the shirt will look on them.


----------



## spudlauncher (Aug 9, 2007)

depends what your target niche is; but for the most part I usually use both since it can apply to more people.

Ask your friends to help you out, they should be more than willing to help you out


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

I may have confused some earlier when I said my target market is people 18 to 35 and a variety of groups. What I meant was sizes not groups.


----------



## nthapparell (Dec 19, 2007)

yea i agree with sunnydayz on :

"So If you ask someone early 20's they might say girls work better for selling boy shirts. I am going to have to research this further though before I beleive it." - sunnydayz

personally when i buy t shirts online i look at the male model because it gives me a more realistic ideal on how the shirt will look on me. i mean sex appeal sells but it doesn't help if you dont know how its going to look on you and when it comes to buying t shirts, that matters alot. shirts always tend to look different in ad's then they do on you.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

My statement above was just showing exactly that, that it depends on the different ages and markets. I think for me I like to see the same sex in what the shirts are made for, however when I ask my daughter who is early 20's she says guys like seeing girls in shirts and they buy them. We live in southern california in the beach areas so this is talking about young 20's beachy crowd. It just goes to show that there are many different opinions as to what people should do and what works.


----------



## spudlauncher (Aug 9, 2007)

look at your typical hollister and Abercrombie store; they use both sexes of course, and it works wonders for em.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Use models that look like your target market, but just a little bit better.

The market relate to the model, and wonder if it's the shirt making them look "just a little bit better."

They'll buy the shirt to see.

And aren't most shoppers girls? It's what our reputation says anyway.

I thought boys got girlfriends partly so someone cleans up their apartment and buys them some clothes.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Fractured01 said:


> I am using random people off the street. My friend and I who is a photographer will walk op to a random person, group or couple (all within the 18-30 range) We then ask if they would like a free shirt. if they say yes then we tell them that we need them to pose for us wearing it. It really works out nicely, We get models and cheap advertisement. Think about it. the chances of them finding out website just went up. we are also using street crew in other cities. we send them a few shirts and they do the same thing we do where they live. we also give them a numbered business card. letting them know when the site is up that its good for 15% off their first purchase. We are also looking into trying something we have never seen before. having people send us sitings of our shirts, if they bought one or if they see someone else wearing one. its the whole get people involved thing. Look at myspace, It became huge simply by word of mouth, I know they don't make shirts but its basic marketing.


Make sure you're getting model releases from these people. Without it, it could mean trouble down the line.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Fractured01 said:


> I am using random people off the street. My friend and I who is a photographer will walk op to a random person, group or couple (all within the 18-30 range) We then ask if they would like a free shirt. if they say yes then we tell them that we need them to pose for us wearing it. It really works out nicely, We get models and cheap advertisement. Think about it. the chances of them finding out website just went up. we are also using street crew in other cities. we send them a few shirts and they do the same thing we do where they live. we also give them a numbered business card. letting them know when the site is up that its good for 15% off their first purchase. We are also looking into trying something we have never seen before. having people send us sitings of our shirts, if they bought one or if they see someone else wearing one. its the whole get people involved thing. Look at myspace, It became huge simply by word of mouth, I know they don't make shirts but its basic marketing.


Now that is a great idea right there. I know almost all of my friends that I associate with now all carry digital cameras at all times. All kinds of different models especially sightings with them wearing your tees in popular places to be will give the impression that your tees are what the "cool" people are wearing.

The one thing people need to understand is that there are more "norms" and "weirdos" out there than "hotties". I saw that in some teen movie where the one who was friends with the norms and weirdos and she tried to be popular but they all turned on her but she still won because of the "norms" and "weirdos" all voted for her and she won with a landslide.

Bravo for using such a great strategy.


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Make sure you're getting model releases from these people. Without it, it could mean trouble down the line.


Oh, I know this. A friend of mine is a photographer. He has a bunch made up.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Definitely, I thought about the model releases the moment I hit the enter button to send the reply. I need to create one for myself.


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

murani said:


> Definitely, I thought about the model releases the moment I hit the enter button to send the reply. I need to create one for myself.


Here is where we get ours...
Model release form


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Regarding the model release forms, do we need it if the models are the one who take pictures of themselves (that is, the models wear my t-shirt and photo-shoot themselves in it, and send it to me)?

What might happen if I don't let them sign the model release form?


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Xeon it would be a good idea to get them to sign the release form because you never know if someone dislikes how you used the picture and for what purposes you used the picture. In the end get them to sign the release to cover your liability.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot, Murani! 
That settles it.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, a more dramatic example would be the "Girls gone wild" girls.

Once they'd sobered up, if he didn't get a signed release, they could sue him for making a movie about them that they didn't agree to which defamates their "character".

Similar thing with your models. If you put a pic somewhere and they decide they don't like it and you don't have a signed release, they could say that it's caused them a lot of damage and collect a nice reward from a judge. Definitely cover all of your bases.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Great example Tim!


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Now I see!


----------



## BitB_Shirts (Jul 10, 2010)

I need to get new models, I've only used stock photography for my site since we've opened. It looks tacky, but I am not that great with a camera.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

A thread revival.

I am not sure if its alright in this thread so maybe you can try create a new thread on "tips on product photography with models for non-professionals" like you and me. I would be interested in shirt-photography tips from people adept with the camera.

With a digital camera, you can also try take multiple shots. There are a number of web and video tutorials on product photography including models. Lighting plays a very important role.

Regarding the model release form, I believe that the model signing at the back of the picture (with date) would make things safer for us. However, if you or the model won't be meeting again after the photo-print, what other options do we have? I can only think of having them sign a pre-printed picture of the shirt with the design.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thread revivals are okay, as long as the revival is on topic. It's a rather good way to get help. The people already "in'' the thread will still be subscribed into the thread, so it will light up with a new post and get attention.

I was last in this thread over two years ago, and I got a "new post" notification. 

BitB, good luck with your future endeavors with the site. There were some good tips in this thread about models/websites.


----------



## 2wicky (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't done my product shots yet, one of the last things I have to do before launching but have thought of how to approach this beforehand. As Rodney said earlier, imo it really does matter what your intended demographic is and not just to justify girls vs boys wearing your product. 

I'm starting with base product shots to ensure the product can be fully viewed but when it comes to models I'm of the belief to use pro's to semi-pro's (freelance/non agency models on CL or other sites) so you can represent your demographic properly and attract your customer. Hot girls or hot guys who cares, they should fit your intended market in some form. For me I am going to use mainly guys since that is my lines intended market, but I will definitely have a girl wear some of them and get some brand shots involved. I also plan to pay a bit more to have each model take some self shots wearing the products in their free time so I can have some diversity for future lookbooks.


----------



## peightal (Aug 21, 2010)

I plan on having some of my family and friends model my shirts and they aren't super hot but they aren't ugly neither and I will have females in the female shirts and males in the male shirts. I think people want to see what the clothing looks like on a actual person also.


----------

